# South Bound Grain Train Derails



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

A south bound grain train derail due to flooding, headed out the door now to see if I can get some pictures!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

South bound grain train takes a tumble off the hill:
I drove over to get pictures, but it was raining really hard and it's back in the woods. They have a ton of equipment down there trying to clean it all up! This is about 3 miles away from our place.

















News Video: http://www.kxly.com/localvideo/index.html?v=29684


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Yikes....looks like it was cooking pretty good when she went.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

that's nuts! wish i was there to scavenge some souvenirs


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Steve,
I'm going back tommarow, I'll pick you up something...you like soybeans??:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Scott,
It's hard to tell buy the pic's but they got pushed off the side of the mountain on a curve.

I'm going to go by there tomarrow and try to get better pic's!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

NIMT said:


> South bound grain train takes a tumble off the hill ...
> it's back in the woods.


Happy squirrels. Not so happy RR workers.


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like Union Pacific's going to owe CP some cash for the rail cars.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I was able to walk in from the north side of the derailment / wreck and get some great pic's of it all. They are cutting in a road from the south, I hope I can get back in there when they start lifting the cars out of the bottom!

I posted some pictures of it on my web site here!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yikes! That's some carnage. Did the loco(s) derail, too, or just a portion of the cars in tow? (I couldn't tell from the pics whether the car left on the rail was "coming" or "going".)

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea I forgot those details! The 2 engines on the front just made it over the washout ( I heard that the engineer watched it washout as he was rolling over it ) with 6 cars, then it rolled past and 4 of the 6 got pulled on there side, and the rear engine and some cars managed to stop before they tumbled or got pulled over the edge. It's hard to get the size of the hole it left in the roadway But it's a huge chunk of the mountain thats missing. 
We have a whole lot of heavy wet snow followed by heavy steady rain for 3 days strait, the ground is still semi frozen and the water can not soak in so it's all sitting on the surface. All over roads, driveways, yards and houses are either underwater or close to being there. It does look like we are going to get a break from all the rain for a few days days at least.

Even though Union Pacific would like to blame the derail on "The wash out" I think it's more of a lack of maintenance. I have pictures of spots along the same route that the ties and rails are just sinking in the mud, There is almost no ballast under the ties anymore. I even caught one spot 1/4 mile before the derailment that the ties and rails have sank a good 4 inches on one side. They have chucked breaking ties into my yard as the train runs them over, not good. We got lucky this time as all the cars were grain, what would have happened if there were oil or some other hazardous or toxic load? And I really feel for the engineers that have to put there life on the line running on such a dilapidated set of rails!
For you railroad employees out there who's job is it to make sure the rails are safe? I my eyes U. P. is really dropping the ball on this one!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Fattening up the deer are ya?


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Ah to bad its not in my division. That would have been some sweet OT for me.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Canadian Car Knocker,
Looks like Winnipeg has a very busy rail system! 
This is in your neck of the woods, can you explain this one?


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Sure can. That's the Greater Winnipeg Water District Railway. Between Plinguet St and Messier St is there very tiny Yard, Train Station (used as offices as they dont run passanger trains anymore) and shops. That map isnt very good. The line actually crosses Plinguet St and connects to CP Rails Emerson Subdivision. It also connects with one of CN Rails many switching spurs in Saint Boniface a few blocks east just South of Dugald Road.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Canadian Car Knocker, Thanks, it just looked odd!

Well either UP upper management got on the ball or someone got there *** chewed big time for dumping a train off the tracks!
UP guys are buzzing around here like hornets and all along the main are ton of brand spanking new rail road ties! Thousands of them all along the side of the tracks! I should be able to catch them on video replacing all of them! I've never seen them just toss that many ties on the sides of the tracks like that! I'm hopeing I can score some of the old ties for some fence posts!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Canadian Car Knocker, Thanks, it just looked odd!
> 
> Well either UP upper management got on the ball or someone got there *** chewed big time for dumping a train off the tracks!
> UP guys are buzzing around here like hornets and all along the main are ton of brand spanking new rail road ties! Thousands of them all along the side of the tracks! I should be able to catch them on video replacing all of them! I've never seen them just toss that many ties on the sides of the tracks like that! I'm hopeing I can score some of the old ties for some fence posts!


I have seen NS dump loads of ties along the tracks like that before up in Kentucky. In fact they managed to dump so many on one side of the track that we could not get around them to get to a farm that is owned and we film trains on. Now this was not like a small side area, it was like a gravel road running along the tracks and where the ties where the gravel road was about 15-20 feet from the tracks and they were stacked 5 feet high.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Canadian Car Knocker, Thanks, it just looked odd!
> 
> Well either UP upper management got on the ball or someone got there *** chewed big time for dumping a train off the tracks!
> UP guys are buzzing around here like hornets and all along the main are ton of brand spanking new rail road ties! Thousands of them all along the side of the tracks! I should be able to catch them on video replacing all of them! I've never seen them just toss that many ties on the sides of the tracks like that! I'm hopeing I can score some of the old ties for some fence posts!


Sean,
My cousin and I set about 250 railroad tie fence posts on our grandfathers farm in the late 50's. Those suckers were HEAVY!
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bob,
I already have about 20 ties just need more! 
I too have put in railroad tie fences, they were for our bull pens back on the ranch in Colorado, They are heavy! 
Last year I build a ranch entrance out of RR bridge beams that were 18" X 18" X 24 feet those suckers were a bear to work with!


----------

